# 56 Mini Cooper Chilli



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Needing a 2nd car, mainly for missus and spotted a nice Cooper for sale locally.

Anybody owned one? Things to look out for/common faults?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Back pain


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is the 56 the First Gen?

If so, we had a 54 plate Mini Cooper. Chilli Red with the Chilli pack.

From my time as a Mini owner, one thing I do know is that the Chilli pack seems to be a must have. See if you can find a list of all the things it contains, as Minis are one of the hardest cars to pin down a 'normal' spec. They reckon no two cars are the same. To that end, many people will say it has Chilli pack when it doesn't,

My list of things to consider. Our Red Mini Cooper had normal tyres and our current Cabby had run flats. The difference in ride quality is immense. Try and find a car with non-RF or budget for new tyres.

Get Air con. I swore I'd never buy another car without it, but decided to forgo it because we were buying a cab. Certainly won't make that mistake again.

AFAIK, the rest of the car is pretty sound at that age. Early cars has gearbox problems, but the new boxes were put in cars from 54 plate on.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it is the 2nd gen, only saw it in the dark last night when they were closed, going for a run in it and have a decent look around later.

By the look of it, think it is the Chilli, full of crome, leather seats stripes, blue with black roof, front fogs etc.

You will know more than me, here's the link http://www.abbeyroad-cars.co.uk/used-ca ... 2474096238 .

What things do I need to be looking out for? Cheers Kell


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a first gen - you can tell by the side repeaters.

I don't really know, price-wise, whether it's good value or not.

But if you're looking for ideas for the roof, here's our car.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice, is that the Mini one?

Oright, the guy is renowned for slashing prices so we'll see what he can knock off. Looks in decent nick, and car prices are also a little higher local due to where I live and it being quite far away from anywhere else!!

Nothing major to look for or recalls? If its first gen will it have a 5speed manual?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It was a Cooper as well.

I don't remember any other other recalls, but for specifics, you might try TotalMini forum.

It's fairly active, so you might get a quick answer.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

The wife's got a Mini Cooper convertible diesel on an 11 plate with the chilli pack. Her car is fantastic in every way. Build quality is excellent. It drives brilliantly and it looks a million dollars. I love using it its great fun. 500 miles on 40 litres. 110 bhp and very torquey. £20 per year to tax. Phone connects up first time everytime. Absolutely love it. 
The only negative thing I would say is that on a run the seats can be a bit uncomfortable. But only a minor point. We will have a Mini on our drive most likely for the rest of our lives there that much fun. 
If you get one I don't think you will regret it one bit


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

We had a Mini Cooper with Chilli pack. Great fun car, we liked it very much. The ride was very harsh on low profile run flat tyres. The car was very noisy at motorway speeds. The AC fan was extremely loud.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

That Mini is A Gen 1

I have one for sale, you will be hard pushed to find a better example if you can stretch your budget

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=291370


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Got it!! 6100 with added 12month warranty!

Loved the quality, feel and drive of it.

Was a fantastic example also, It was someone's pride a joy also has Parrot fitted which is good!

Happy as Larry!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Had it a month now! Love every bit about it! Fantastic drive and looks great!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good work.

If I'm honest, I think I preferred our hatch to the cab as the scuttle shake is more than a little intrusive. Though it did get a lot better when I took off the RF tyres.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

GPT TT said:


> Had it a month now! Love every bit about it! Fantastic drive and looks great!!


I am pleased for you. Thanks for giving us the update. Some photos would be nice.


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

I had an R53 S and had nothing but problems 

Enjoy it dude.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

RDH said:


> I had an R53 S and had nothing but problems
> 
> Enjoy it dude.


Cheers! Absolutely love it already, tempted by the JC Works now!

Will get some photos up soon now it's stopped raining! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Some Photos!!














































[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

How is it for towing the caravan? :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Needs lowering, Spacers and BBS LM's :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We've got those 16" 'fin' alloys on our MINI and I have to say that they're one of my least favourite wheels.

I even prefer the 15" wheels I've got with winter tyres on.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Kell said:


> We've got those 16" 'fin' alloys on our MINI and I have to say that they're one of my least favourite wheels.
> 
> I even prefer the 15" wheels I've got with winter tyres on.


Agree



jbell said:


> Needs lowering, Spacers and BBS LM's :wink:


Agree again



missile said:


> How is it for towing the caravan? :lol:


Crap :lol: :lol: :lol: sick of lending the driveway out, it will be just there for the weekend he said...... Months pass....


----------

